# 23 - 24" IPS Monitors.



## summers (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I want to purchase an IPS Monitor for general  purpose work / movies and some casual gaming. Earlier i had decided to buy AOC i 2353 PH, but one of my friend suggested not to go for it as it is not having DVI connectivity.

So, I've zeroed on three monitors :

*Dell Ultrasharp U2312hm / U2412.*
*Asus PA238Q IPS.*

Now, the thing is that Asus PA238Q is having better reviews than both of the Dell models. 

Asus is offering 3 year warranty whereas Dell is offering 3 year premium panel Guarantee on their models. The Asus have a bad reputation regarding their after sales service whereas Dell is quite excellent in this aspect.

I also want advice from our forum friends who have used Ultrasharp monitors regarding their experience.

I m really confused and any help in this regard will be highly appreciated.


----------



## yochan (Jul 13, 2012)

Dude dell u 2312 hm costs about 13800 n asus pa238q costs 19200

Asus prices habe gone up ever since people started buying it

Asus is good out of the box,dell has to be adjusted
both use the same lg pannel with agressive anti glare which is quite annoying

The only difference between asus n dell is that asus uses a new processor or chip what ever u call it ...both look the same feel the same except for hdmi n pip


----------



## Darth Vader (Jul 13, 2012)

I've been using Dell Ultrasharp U2312HM past 3 weeks. It's an excellent monitor for watching HD movies, Gaming & Graphics works. 

There is a slight Backlight Bleeding on Top left and Bottom right corner of my monitor, which i heard is too high & noticeable on Asus PA238Q monitors. 

You can find a lot of calibrated ICC profile for Dell Ultrasharp though Asus is pre-calibrated from the factory and has HDMI port.

Overall I'm more than happy with Dell Ultrasharp U2312HM  

CHeck the below review:
ASUS PA238Q 23 vs Dell UltraSharp U2312HM 23" | Digital Storm Forums
esp the post 11 by dspillett


----------



## yochan (Jul 15, 2012)

hey how much did dell u2312hm cost n from where?


----------



## Darth Vader (Jul 17, 2012)

yochan said:


> hey how much did dell u2312hm cost n from where?



I bought it for 15,750/ in Chennai, but you can buy for 15k from SMC international.


----------



## summers (Jul 23, 2012)

I contacted Dell directly and they gave me a quote of Rs. 15,023 for U2312HM and Rs. 20,570 for Dell U2412M. Since, i stay in West Bengal, so they will be shipping it through Speed Post.

I think i would go with Dell 2313HM.


----------



## thydigit (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi,
I am looking for monitor for design purpose. Is above mentioned dell models will fit or any other suggestions? Also if possible please post online purchase link. Thanks in advance


----------



## ashintomson (Jul 28, 2012)

am using asus pro art i wont find any problems in my monitor bleeding is not that noticeable ..  dell is also good ... its ur call ...


----------



## summers (Aug 19, 2012)

Finally bought DEll U2312HM for Rs. 15200/- from a Dell reseller. The Monitor is great, though a bit of backlight bleeding is observed at lower left corner.
I am highly satisfied. Thanks all for your suggestions.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 21, 2012)

Is Dell U2312HM good for gaming ?
Heard it got 8ms input lag G2G.
Dell is overprice compared to AOC,LG and other too.
Is LG IPS236V available in India ?


----------



## summers (Aug 24, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Is Dell U2312HM good for gaming ?
> Heard it got 8ms input lag G2G.
> Dell is overprice compared to AOC,LG and other too.
> Is LG IPS236V available in India ?



Yes its good for gaming..you won't notice any sort of ghosting. The 8ms input lag quoted is actual as compared to other brands which quote 2-5ms lag when there actual lag ranges from 5-10ms. Dell is overpriced coz its an IPS panel (and hence 8ms input lag) compared to its peers who offer TN panel. Google for reviews on Dell U2312HM to get an overall picture.

Dell UltraSharp U2312HM, 23” Monitor Review

LG IPS236V is not available in India as of now.U can also go for AOC i2353PH if you want quality for a cheaper price, but u might experience ghosting on some ocassions.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey, I too have similar panel requirement.

Check this -> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...imation-multimedia-student-80k-no-gaming.html

I am looking for a value for money option with lower budget, yes, DVI Connectivity is very much required, what are my options apart from dell and if dell then any cheaper option, value for money product ??


----------



## waiphyohain1988 (Nov 6, 2012)

I also want dell u2312. I am from Mumbai.
Please give me some advice getting one in cost effective way.


----------



## waiphyohain1988 (Nov 9, 2012)

Order dell u2410 through eBay @19700Rs. Yeah


----------



## summers (Nov 11, 2012)

waiphyohain1988 said:


> I also want dell u2312. I am from Mumbai.
> Please give me some advice getting one in cost effective way.



You may contact Dell directly and get a quote from them...or find a Dell reseller in your City.

My advice, take the prices from both of them and go with the cheaper quote.

Dell guys have excellent packaging & shipping.


----------

